

Amazon spends $2.4M on AC at sweltering warehouses - daviday
http://www.techflash.com/seattle/2011/09/amazoncom-spends-24m-on-ac.html

======
sandroyong
$2.4M!? Poor workers. As a tech company, they should be investing in ways to
capture that heat and going more green. But profits are profits...

